# Golf Discount Store Shopping Makes Good Money



## NikosCC

> Let's face it. Playing golf is not one of the most economical sports in the world. Unlike basketball where a single ball is needed for two teams to play and maybe, just maybe, some specialized shoes, a golfer requires a lot more gear to get going and that gear, or at least some of it, will have to be replaced from time to time. With this in mind, smart golfers often look for good golf discount store locations to help them keep their passion in financial check.
> 
> Considering the expense of golf doesn't stop when all the gear is purchased, it is particularly smart to save money where possible. After all, a golfer will likely also have to pay for greens fees, cart rentals, perhaps even a caddy and more. So, saving a little here and there without sacrificing quality is a good idea.
> 
> Stores that specialize in golf discount equipment aren't necessarily selling used items or seconds either. There are plenty of discount locations that offer everything a golfer needs to be fully outfitted with the best or darn close to it, but they simply don't charge as much.
> 
> The cost savings without quality sacrifice can be accomplished in a number of different ways. Some discount stores only offer their items for sale on the Internet. This provides savings in several different ways. By not having an actual "storefront," the Internet discount store saves on overhead, which can be passed along to a customer. Also, by going the Internet route, the store opens its base for customers. Instead of only pulling shoppers from a set geographic location, these stores can have customers from all over the world - literally. The increase in potential sales can equate to an ability to purchase in bulk from manufacturers or suppliers, which means discounts for the customers. So, no matter whether it's brand name items or lesser names, there are still a number of ways savings can be passed along. Plus, the need for a lot of employees is also largely removed.
> 
> The large discount golf outlets that have storefronts in a number of locations can pass along savings from bulk purchases. The buying power of the bigger discount chains can be incredible and is noted in other areas as well.
> 
> In the case of smaller storefront discount locations, there's always the possibility of smart stocking and even lowered overhead due to more of an emphasis on inventory than store appearance.
> 
> There are a number of ways good golf discount shops can help their customers realize great savings without sacrificing quality. Shopping around these discount stores can help a golfer get fully equipped without breaking the bank, so it really pays to check them out.
> 
> Just make sure you buy what you truly need and pay attention to quality cues and stick with the names you're comfortable with when possible. Many discount outlets are able to provide name brands or at least name brand quality. If you have to have the Ping clubs, save money on other items to make up for the expense. After all, some things simply can't be sacrificed.


Source-Golf Store and Discount Golf Supplies


----------



## Fairway_Kid

Wow very cool, I will check this store out.


----------



## golftoplay

Cool Site. I am going to try this very soon as i need some stuff


----------



## Cajun

The only problem I have with this philosophy is the fact that the $10 you save is putting the small local golf shops out of business. If you go talk to these guys and become regular customers, you can still get great deals on what you need, help out the little guy and keep your money in your local economy where it will do the most good for you and your town. Just my opinion, but it's the way I practice all my commerce. Stay out of the big boxes and make friends with the little guys, you'll wind up with great personal service and products.


----------



## Surtees

I know the sales persons and pro of my local shop quiet well and they do give me pretty good deals, but I still did buy my new irons from the USA they were under 1/2 the price that I could of got them here. I local supporting the local guy but with to save that much I couldn't say no.


----------



## Cajun

Wow I didn't realize there was that much of a price difference for you. In that case I couldn't blame you for ordering online.


----------



## Surtees

Yes its that whole supply and demand thing. the market is a lot bigger in the US then Oz so as long as the place you buy from charges ok for postage it can be a big win and it helps that our Dollar is pretty good atm.


----------



## Cajun

Yeah, I didn't think about any of that, I don't blame you at all for going that way. Is this where you play?

Google Maps

Actually now that I look around, you have several in town, right?


----------



## Surtees

Yes I have played that course it is a 9 hole set up with different tee boxes to make 18. I haven't played there for a while but it is normally quiet a nice course with a couple of long par 5 and some tricky par 3. It has a good amount ofbunkers that have have nasty lips on them if you land in the wrong spot. It can be tricky some time to with the sea breeze coming off the water.

Yes there are lots of local coures and there is a good amount of public courses so you dont have to pay through the nose for a round.


----------



## Roselove

Man, if I had only moved Sergio into my top 3, he's having a good tourney. I got to watch him finish today, wish I had the time and money to get my game to that level.


----------



## amyfriedberg

Wow! This post is very useful. I could learn the price difference in some golf store. Now, I have an idea to be more careful.


----------

